# Spike TV HD???



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

Any word on if / when Spike HD will be added to Dishnet?


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

"Soon"


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

What about Fox News? Any "juicy" Rumors?


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

"Some time in the near future"


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay I get it. No one has a clue.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

smackman said:


> Okay I get it. No one has a clue.


Just use search and you maybe surprised how many times these questions have been asked!!!:eek2:


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Asked many, many, many times. Yet to be answered.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

If there is anything significant, believe you me, it'll be talked about all over.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Time for the psychic hotline. 

Click Here for Psychic Hotlines!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

FramundaCheeze said:


> Any word on if / when Spike HD will be added to Dishnet?


Cablevision just sighned contracts for MTV-HD and VH1 today, see Multichannel for article. So who knows? Hopfully Dish will wake up!


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

ImBack234 said:


> Just use search and you maybe surprised how many times these questions have been asked!!!:eek2:


:feelbette


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Cablevision just sighned contracts for MTV-HD and VH1 today, see Multichannel for article. So who knows? Hopfully Dish will wake up!


Those two Dish actually said were coming, but so far back they may have changed their mind.


----------

